# Goat head butting us



## Pepperjack'smom (Feb 7, 2019)

Why is my goat head butting me suddenly? He is a Nig. Dwarf and is about 7 months old and has been fixed-many months ago. This is very sudden and is not cool since I have kids. My kids are good about not pushing on his head for fun and encouraging it. What can I do? He is otherwise a very nice, snuggly fella. I was thinking maybe a puff of compressed air? You can buy those to interrupt unwanted dog behavior. I know it stops my dog in her tracks.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 7, 2019)

Is it your only goat? At about that age they are contending for a higher rung on the ladder and if you fail to establish yourself as the dominant one it will continue and progress. I have used nose slaps, sprays of water, and even on occassion had to take one to the ground and hold him there until he submitted. If ya don't correct it soon somebody may get hurt....if he is alone....he really needs a partner....butting heads is what goats do and the more they can have something to butt with the less destructive and confrontational they can become....


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Feb 7, 2019)

He has a buddy with him.  We've tried swatting him on the nose to no avail. I'll try taking a squirt bottle next time I go out.


----------



## SonRise Acres (Feb 7, 2019)

Correct it now. Goats usually hate water and a squirt usually ticks them off to the point they get the message. Might take a bit. We had one we had to finally take to the ground a few times because he would NOT stop. But the others have responded well to the water. Never smack them on the head (nose is fine but not eye level or above) or they will take that as you butting them back and it will make them worse. I wouldn’t let my kids around one until the butting was stopped. I had ONE buck that we could not get to stop butting my husband and others who never butted me ... until one day I became the one he butted and he got me to the ground because he caught me off guard. I had a 3 1/2” wide bruise from the back of my knee up my thigh, over my bum, to the small of my back before I could get away.

He was sold a week later to a couple with no kids who didn’t care he was aggressive like that because he was an incredible breeder with gorgeous coloring.

Nip it in the bud immediately.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Feb 7, 2019)

SonRise Acres said:


> Correct it now. Goats usually hate water and a squirt usually ticks them off to the point they get the message. Might take a bit. We had one we had to finally take to the ground a few times because he would NOT stop. But the others have responded well to the water. Never smack them on the head (nose is fine but not eye level or above) or they will take that as you butting them back and it will make them worse. I wouldn’t let my kids around one until the butting was stopped. I had ONE buck that we could not get to stop butting my husband and others who never butted me ... until one day I became the one he butted and he got me to the ground because he caught me off guard. I had a 3 1/2” wide bruise from the back of my knee up my thigh, over my bum, to the small of my back before I could get away.
> 
> He was sold a week later to a couple with no kids who didn’t care he was aggressive like that because he was an incredible breeder with gorgeous coloring.
> 
> Nip it in the bud immediately.


Thankyou so much!!


----------



## Georgia Girl (Mar 21, 2019)

Pepperjack'smom said:


> He has a buddy with him.  We've tried swatting him on the nose to no avail. I'll try taking a squirt bottle next time I go out.


Try one of the electric fly swatters.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 31, 2019)

did he start behaving himself?


----------

